# Help with pricing comm'l. lot



## snowgetter (Jan 16, 2016)

hows it going. looking to see how this sounds for a lot about 1 acre of pavement in MA. around 100 parking spots. will have to go back once cars clear out. 
0-4 450, 5-7 600, 7-10 750, 10-12 900
And 400 for deicing main areas--tailgate spreader.
will use 3500 pickup. Dont want to miss the chance but need to make sure I make $..expenses/insurance estimates arent cheap. will have a better handle once I do it to know time, # bags. thanks for the help.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Hard to say since we dont know what area your in, or a pic of lot, a lot thats an acre with islands, cars, corners ect will take longer then a square open lot so tough to say if thats a fair price. Your doing it for more then beer $ so thats good  give us some info or a screen shot of place.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh & also Welcome to the forum:waving:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

What happened to the previous contractor, kind of late in the season to be bidding work.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What about snow falls in between those numbers? Eg. 4.1-4.9.


----------



## snowgetter (Jan 16, 2016)

thanks, in Ma, will see if i can get an image.

good point
0-4 450, 4+ to 7 600, 7+-10 750, 10+ to 12 900, over 12 100/inch?

this is a who you know deal, right person knows me well, and right place at right time. i sense they want a very good deal but I won't do it unless i can make a lot more than just beer money no matter how good they know me. 
i found a sample contract and got good info. on this site to change it a little over last couple weeks so thoght i'd join up and see if this any comments before submitting.


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

A acre of land should take on average a hour of work for snow up to 4 inches. $450 for that is damn good money here. I need to move I guess. It all depends what others are getting for plowing in that area. Here I like to get $200/250 for plowing something like that. Got to figure in travel time to and from job site. Its nice to see gas prices going down, two years ago I would spend $20 a hour for each truck, nice I can cut that in half. Figure out all your cost and then what you need to make as a profit after these cost. Good luck with it.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I have a 1acre lot that's wide open and no curbs. With a 8.2V with wings I clear it in 20min up to 4"<> and paid $165.00 for 1-4".
There's no way you can get $450 for a 1 acre lot with 0-4" on it oot west.


----------



## snowgetter (Jan 16, 2016)

thanks, hope it dont scare them away....be sure to check cost of livin prices here before you make that move!
at the prices i have listed and cost to start this, im guessin always someone who'd do it for lower but at that price and this late in year, i'm thinking lower amt of insurance. does anyone have minimum insurance or 300-500k, or go for the 1 mill. next year if i get more accts, may be able to adjust, will have more data too. Pats are up!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't think you could get that here for up to 4 inches. I'm small time plowing and have 2 million.


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

snowgetter;2096618 said:


> thanks, hope it dont scare them away....be sure to check cost of livin prices here before you make that move!
> at the prices i have listed and cost to start this, im guessin always someone who'd do it for lower but at that price and this late in year, i'm thinking lower amt of insurance. does anyone have minimum insurance or 300-500k, or go for the 1 mill. next year if i get more accts, may be able to adjust, will have more data too. Pats are up!


I think I can afford the location. Just send me the location of trailer parks so I can get the 1975 40' single wide put into its new home. Got some nice new spinners put on it today


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Prices look good...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

That pricing seems about right for around here. We may be able to charge almost double compared to areas west but we also get a fraction of the yearly snowfall


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

snowgetter;2096618 said:


> thanks, hope it dont scare them away....be sure to check cost of livin prices here before you make that move!
> at the prices i have listed and cost to start this, im guessin always someone who'd do it for lower but at that price and this late in year, i'm thinking lower amt of insurance. does anyone have minimum insurance or 300-500k, or go for the 1 mill. next year if i get more accts, may be able to adjust, will have more data too. Pats are up!


Give them the price and go from there. If you want the lot then wiggle your price a little if needed.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

snowgetter;2096618 said:


> i'm thinking lower amt of insurance. does anyone have minimum insurance or 300-500k, or go for the 1 mill.


Lower other costs if you can before lowering insurance. Doing snow I wouldn't want to have anything less than 1 million, probably want 2 mil.


----------



## snowgetter (Jan 16, 2016)

nice touch with the spinners! thanks for the reco. for insurance. is the plow guy off the hook for slip and fall if they tell me where to put snow, i cannot guarantee clear pavement and not doing walkways or stairs. does that make sense?

the bid amts are to make sure i cover returning to clear parking. willing to adjust some for 1 trip back or maybe on the reaction, but dont want to shortchange if need for another time to clear spots. will discuss and see how that goes. if they want deice after plow may lower that price if already onsite and depends on if salt or calc. chlor. thanks.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Again not sure where you are but for service with a return trip to clean lot that price seems ok. Just put this into contract if your worried.
Customer understands and accepts that service of particular locations, depressed areas & areas packed down by vehicle or foot traffic, may not be cleared to ‘bare pavement’. Slippery conditions may continue to prevail even after service. (Your name) can provide salting & sanding at an additional charge to minimize slippery conditions.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1HOTCAT;2096599 said:


> A acre of land should take on average a hour of work for snow up to 4 inches. $450 for that is damn good money here. I need to move I guess. It all depends what others are getting for plowing in that area. Here I like to get $200/250 for plowing something like that. Got to figure in travel time to and from job site. Its nice to see gas prices going down, two years ago I would spend $20 a hour for each truck, nice I can cut that in half. Figure out all your cost and then what you need to make as a profit after these cost. Good luck with it.


Sorry 1 acre doesn't go for 200/250 in det.

Numbers might be right in the op area, insurance is over 100k on the east coast.


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

Freshwater;2107315 said:


> Sorry 1 acre doesn't go for 200/250 in det.
> 
> Numbers might be right in the op area, insurance is over 100k on the east coast.


So what do you get in the Detroit area for a acre of a parking lot


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1HOTCAT;2107746 said:


> So what do you get in the Detroit area for a acre of a parking lot


150 tops. I've seen guys plow 2 acres for 100.


----------



## 1HOTCAT (Dec 29, 2013)

Freshwater;2107764 said:


> 150 tops. I've seen guys plow 2 acres for 100.


i think i know of that guy that does 2 acres for $100. i lost a 2.5 acre lot plus a few walks to him last year after he cut my $500 price down to $150. the owners jumped all over his new price, but after the last season I got called back to do the lot this year. i asked the owner after not doing the service for the past winter What happen to the cut thoat guy, i was told he did a piss poor job and would not show up for a day or two after a snow fall. The old story here, You get what you pay for.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

1HOTCAT;2107774 said:


> i think i know of that guy that does 2 acres for $100. i lost a 2.5 acre lot plus a few walks to him last year after he cut my $500 price down to $150. the owners jumped all over his new price, but after the last season I got called back to do the lot this year. i asked the owner after not doing the service for the past winter What happen to the cut thoat guy, i was told he did a piss poor job and would not show up for a day or two after a snow fall. The old story here, You get what you pay for.


I agree, you get what you pay for. I wasn't trying to cut you down either. I'd like to see your price per acre across the board. I'm higher on my salt to make up for it. Another moral treat your good paying customers like gold.


----------

